# anyone bought their hk usp .40 for less than $800?



## jason0007

: including taxes, background checks.....???


----------



## Blkhawk73

I did. I also bought mine quite a few yeras ago too. I got it the day the Brady Bill was signed. Paid around $650 I believe. No background check fees here either. They're still doable for under $800 easily.


----------



## Flanker

*Not around my City*

They are hard to find around my City and the stores won't drop the price even $10. I paid around $800 for the .40 and $850 for the .45 both with tax included. Paying a little more don't bother me it's a quality handgun.:smt023


----------



## Blkhawk73

Flanker said:


> They are hard to find around my City and the stores won't drop the price even $10. I paid around $800 for the .40 and $850 for the .45 both with tax included. Paying a little more don't bother me it's a quality handgun.:smt023


 Geeze. I think for that money it would be worth a drive. So long as it's within your stae no transfer fees, shipping costs, etc. 
I do have to agree with the price equaling the quality though.


----------



## -gunut-

How much is your tax? FWIW CDNN sells the full-size .45 for ~$670 + $10 over night shipping + $20 for normal transfer fee and we are talking $700 before taxes. Thankfully we don't have that sales tax thing here in Oregon :mrgreen:


----------



## Flanker

*Price of gas+A trip*



Blkhawk73 said:


> Geeze. I think for that money it would be worth a drive. So long as it's within your stae no transfer fees, shipping costs, etc.
> I do have to agree with the price equaling the quality though.


====
Well some people might drive 100 to 300 miles to save say $75/$100 but the time put into the trip plus the gas cost. And dealing with someone you really don't know. Not something I care to get into. Also I don't like buying any firearm sight unseen. 
When I bought every past handgun I checked the slide action and trigger pull looked the finish and fit over real good. Can't do this over the phone and who really knows what they will send to your FFL guy. Once you pay and they send it's a done deal.


----------



## mw1311

with night sights they cost $640 +6.25% tax here, at least @ the cheapest place I know of.


----------



## hoveyh

$860 out the door for my USP40 Custom in OD from a small shop here in MI Harold H.


----------



## FallGuy

Bought my USP Compact .40 in 1998 for around $700.00 including taxes. If you have your CCW no background check needed.


----------



## mrmosin

I guess I have benefited from shopping around. I picked up a USP 45, grey frame , 3 mags, box, for $525.
I have a 40 S&W USP, night sights, 3 hicaps, for $599.
A USPc in 357 sig, 2 mags for $585.
All are in pristine shape, probably 98%.

Just lucky


----------



## Shipwreck

I bought an HK USPc in 9mm for $688 (plus tax) 1 year ago - at that time, the 40 cal was the same price in the store I was in. Now, he's charging $720 for the gun in 9mm, last time i looked... Not sure of the 40 cal price is the same anymore...


----------



## wiseguy

Got mine for $600 used but in mint condition.


----------



## Techsan_02

I've got a gently used HK USP40 that you could pick up for a lot less than $800.


----------



## WSUXJer

Got mine brand new, never used for $750. With the FFL transfer (out of state seller) came to $778. Oh yeah, it was a stainless-steel slide too, with 5 hi-cap mags.


----------



## lumbermill

At a shop just outside cincinnati they have a USP40c V1 for 713.55 out the door. Full size is the same price. I got my tan frame USP40 Combat for 798.13 out the door. That seemed like a pretty fair price.


----------



## shakazulu12

You might end up just over 800 with fee's etc, but I have seem a few Tactical 40's online for around 780-790 that were brand new.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

I got my new USP-40 V1 in `97 for $475. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

I don't have a USP, but when I was on the border mission last year, an agent offered me a USPc in .40 for $300. I passed on it.


----------



## MichaelT.

I've had mine for 6 years. It's the Compact .40 var. 9. I paid 650.00 OTD. No background check with my CCP.


----------



## 45Boom

Any chance of finding a link to CDNN's handguns page? All I get are parts on the web. Never have found anything in the product's page.

I just wanted to know how to get the best prices on the gun I'm looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## WSUXJer

Have to call them for handgun prices. they don't list them online or in their catalog anymore.


----------



## ttomp

that is high.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Are you going to bring back every thread from 2007?


----------



## tekhead1219

BeefyBeefo said:


> Are you going to bring back every thread from 2007?


Think they're trying to pad their post count?:horsepoo:


----------

